# Wineador temperature regulation question



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

Here in SE MI we are having unseasonably high temps, around 70 ish. The ambient temp in the room where the wineador (edgestar 16) is located is 74-75deg. This has caused the temp in the wineador (was unplugged) to spike up to 69deg and climbing. Up until when the weather started changing it has held a steady 64-65deg and 66-67RH. Before I filled the wineador (about 5 months ago) I checked to see how cold it would get set on the warmest setting, with the ambient room temp at 66 it got 58. I figured I would have to eventually put a thermo switch on in the summer.
Well I plugged the unit in this morning and it's been running ever since. The temp is 64deg and the RH dipped to 58 this morning but is up to 62 now. I have HCM beads for hydration. My question is will the wineador ever shut off or will it continue to run , and if it does will the RH eventually climb back up ? What happens if I don't put a thermo switch in ? Is it bad for the unit to continually run ? I doubt it will get down to 58deg with the ambient in the 70's and the unit full. Just looking for some feedback, since this is my first wineador.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Compressor unit? It should run and kick off and run and kick off, so on and so forth.

The best way to deal with it is to use a ETC, that way you can set how long it runs and at what temps it kicks on/off more easily to help control the RH drops.

Also the more medium and cigars inside the quicker it will recover. Mine with 300 cigars and 5 lbs of KL jumps back in a couple minutes. When it had only a couple pounds and 100 cigars in it, it would take 3, 4 or 5 minutes.


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

David, it is a thermo-electric unit. I'm sure I will add an ETC but the weather changed rather quickly. Do you have any ETC's you would recommend?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

If it is thermo electric you don't need the ETC and it shouldn't mess with your RH much when you get it stabalized.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

I believe the fan in the back of the unit runs all the time but the cooling unit cycles on and off as need be. This is the way it is suppose to work. When the cooling unit turns on it pulls some of the ambient humidity but if you have enough buffer (wood, beads, hcm, cigars, etc.) this should not be a problem. On my vinotemp when I plugged it back in a few days ago I did have to readjust my media with a bit more water to compensate for the cooler temperature.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Chuck,
I see about a 6 point drop in my RH when the unit runs hard. When it kicks off everything returns to normal. I've done some looking and I think the drop occurs because when the TEC is on it is way colder than 58F otherwise the wineador would take for ever to cool. Anyways, since the TEC is so cold that some of the humidity in the wineador condenses on the heat sink which causes the RH drop. When the TEC shuts off the heat sink warms back up and the condensation evaporates back into the air and the RH climbs back to normal.


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

Okay, so I will always hear the fan running then ? I was taking that sound as that the unit was continually trying to cool. Since it did get down to 58deg when it was empty, will it try and do that now ? Meaning will the TEC just continually try to cool ? I have the thermostat in the unit all the way up. It actually seems like it's working the way it should, just need the media to stabilize. I'm not damaging the sticks am i with all the changes that are happening ?
Thanks everyone for the replies !


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

My wineador (NewAir) always has the fan running. Its pretty loud too. When I first realized it, I thought something was wrong, but have determined, it just makes noise. I can't hear it if tv is only or there is noise but when I wake up at 545, I can hear it and it's about 10 feet or less from my bedroom!!! I thought it wear itself out running the fan so much, but I guess that they are made to do!


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

Well I ended up ordering a Thermo controller. I guess my fear is the unit will continually try to get down to 58deg never shutting off which since the TEC isn't shutting down, will never allow the RH to stabilize. This morning the temp was at 64 and the RH is still at 60-62 and holding. Until the controller comes in I will probably just unplug the wineador at night so I can get the RH back up. I'd hate to dry out my stash !


----------



## cw_mi (Aug 13, 2011)

Got the ETC and got the wineador plugged into that last night. Still trying to get the temp/rh right but overnight I think things are starting to stabilize. Ambient temp in the room is 72deg and the wineador is currently 63deg. The RH is still a bit low at 60% but it is climbing. I did add a sponge to help with some more RH. Curious to see how it does today since the temps are supposed to hit 80deg. here. If I could just talk the wife into kicking the A/C on in the house everything would be fine... but it's spring and she want's the "fresh air".. I told her my sticks are in turmoil and your the cause !! LOL


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

cw_mi said:


> If I could just talk the wife into kicking the A/C on in the house everything would be fine... but it's spring and she want's the "fresh air".. I told her my sticks are in turmoil and your the cause !! LOL


I went through the same thing! I live in Florida and as of last week, it's been AC time for us! Before that though, I wasn't allowed to have it on. I finally convinced her to let me get a wine cooler so we "wouldn't" have to keep it on!! So far so good!


----------

